# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Raitiovaunukuvia 23.4.2010

## Rattivaunu

Hakaniemeen keskittynyt kuvakatsaus on nähtävillä täällä. Linjalla 9 oli todellakin kahdessä peräkkäisessä vuorossa Mannheim-vaunu, toinen väliosallinen - toinen väliosaton.

----------


## SD202

...Ja molemmat Mannet mainostavat alkoholipitoisia juomia. Hyi!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> ...Ja molemmat Mannet mainostavat alkoholipitoisia juomia. Hyi!


Tuo 151:n mainostama skumppa voi olla ihan kelvollista mutta 162:n sidukka on kyllä ihan täyttä alaikäisten (tai samanhenkisten) pissisten limsaa! Mainos itsessään on raikkaan näköinen.

----------


## ess

> ...Ja molemmat Mannet mainostavat alkoholipitoisia juomia. Hyi!


Itsekin mietin että varsin arveluttavaa toimintaa tämä. Sitten muistin Pilsner Urquell -vaunun, eikä minulla mitään sitä vastaan ollut.

----------

